# Hash rate fluctuations



## Japla (Aug 13, 2021)

I use nicehash quick miner and recently got a 3080 to add on.  I noticed it normally gets around 90mhs on medium but it has times when it will drop into the 60s.  I ran gpuz and its not throttling for any reason.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 13, 2021)

i run nicehash and dont see that unless the 3080 is throttling due to hot memory temps..

trog


----------



## Japla (Aug 13, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i run nicehash and dont see that unless the 3080 is throttling due to hot memory temps..
> 
> trog


What temp does it throttle at?  On medium its stays around 94 to 96c


----------



## trog100 (Aug 13, 2021)

mine throttle at 110 C on the memory..

trog


----------



## Japla (Aug 13, 2021)

trog100 said:


> mine throttle at 110 C on the memory..
> 
> trog


Yeah mine never hits that high


----------

